# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] WTB Fantasia For Gil (Odin)

## ZzWESzZ

WTB Fantasia For Gil (Odin) PM me prices

You give me code and i give you gil

----------

